# Nazr = Doleac



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Anybody see that last box score by Nazr?

12 minutes, 0 points, 1 rebound, 2 turnovers, 2 fouls. Not bad for a "starting" center. What exactly makes him better than Doleac again? He's the most inconsistent Knick, he only seems to play well when the matchup favors him (like when he's playing against the centerless Raptors). Just look at his point totals from March to April.

12
20
15
6
13
2
14
14
6
18
13
2
13
6
9
16
20
4
0

He'll have 2 average to good games and then follow it up with a no-show.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

His minutes vary in every game...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

man i really hope dikembe teaches him how to defend, because we cant keep deke in for a full 48.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

As NYKfan123 said, his minutes vary a lot. Why don't you post Nazr's minutes with his point totals too? And when you are at it, post Dolec's point totals/minutes played too. Then we can compare. Nazr may be pretty bad defensively and inconsistent, but Dolec is worse.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Come on...which comes first? The low minutes or the bad performance...maybe theres a reason he doesn't play much in those games. You need to have the whole picture before you can 
judge....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hes better than Doleac,but his D is pretty bad..I just hope Lenny realises that...

Deke is the key to the Knicks


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> His minutes vary in every game...


Minutes are EARNED, not given. The reason his minutes vary is BECAUSE he sucks in those games with the low point totals.



> Why don't you post Nazr's minutes with his point totals too? And when you are at it, post Dolec's point totals/minutes played too.


Doleac never played 40 minutes in a game like Nazr has. But please don't talk like his point to minute ratio is bad, there were plenty of times he'd score 12 points in 20 minutes, and plenty of times he scored 2 points. The difference is Nazr is "allegedly" starting quality, while Doleac is "allegedly" a career backup.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

no rashidi, not allegedly. doleac has the inside presence, and toughness of a cup of jello.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he barely played cause none of the starters minus tim thomas played much. sure he sucked in the minutes he had, but thats cause we were trying to run plays for him in the post, and hes horrible in the post. hes still better then Doleac.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The difference is Nazr is "allegedly" starting quality, while Doleac is "allegedly" a career backup.


Rashidi,the fact is,Doleac has been a career backup....He gets NO time in Denver...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> doleac has the inside presence, and toughness of a cup of jello.


Is this what, one shade over Doleac, or two? Doleac's rebounding was much improved this year, he grabbed plenty of key rebounds at the end of games, so lack of "inside presence" is hogwash. I see Nazr taking ugly jumpers a lot, so really, other than his tips, what does he do inside that Doleac doesn't?



> He gets NO time in Denver...


And Nazr would? Doleac is playing behind Marcus Camby, and is competing with two other backup centers, Chris Andersen and Francisco Elson for PT. Andersen is a great shotblocker, while Elson is a good rebounder.

In the Nuggets last game Camby logged 41 minutes, and Doleac logged 7. Nazr is the STARTING center and he's not playing big minutes? Nobody sees something wrong with him "not getting minutes?". Doleac still managed to add 3 boards and a steal in his 7 minutes.



> Rashidi,the fact is,Doleac has been a career backup....


Peja Drobnjak put up 9/4 as a starter last season in 24 mpg. I find it hard to believe that Doleac wouldn't top those numbers in the same amount of PT. He's averaging 4.6 and 3.7 in 14 mpg. I don't hold Jason Collins in high esteem just because the fact is he's a "career starter".


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Doleac was much cheaper too.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'd rather have Doleac or Nazr any day of the week.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

the only real problem of his is fouling...... alot of players have days they dont play real good then they play spectacular. if they didnt they wouldnt be human( you cant put up big numbers every game)


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Anybody see that last box score by Nazr?
> 
> 12 minutes, 0 points, 1 rebound, 2 turnovers, 2 fouls. Not bad for a "starting" center. What exactly makes him better than Doleac again? He's the most inconsistent Knick, he only seems to play well when the matchup favors him (like when he's playing against the centerless Raptors). Just look at his point totals from March to April.
> ...


This thread is titled Nazr = Doleac but we're shown no such comparisons. If we were we'd see that those 6 and 2 point performances from Nazr which Rashidi calls no-shows, are typical, and even "good" perofrmances from Doleac.

See for yourself:
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_doleac/game_by_game_stats.html


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,do you realise you support

Doleac
Eisly
Shandon Anderson
KVH

Your selection of players is very curious

Doleac?????Rashidi,Naz is not special..but Doleac??


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nazr isn't special, and he has bad games. So what? Dolec isn't better. Sure he can't crack the Denver rotation, but you said that Nazr = Dolec. When has Dolec had performances like Nazr? Ok, Rashidi, you said it yourself, minutes are EARNED. Dolec hasn't been earning minutes, while Nazr has. The Knicks don't have a Camby but they do have KT who can play center. Sweetney and Harrington can match up with Andersen and Francisco Elson. The Knicks have a weaker inside force but the fact is that Dolec hasn't been earning any minutes and performing at all. Where do you get the statement that Dolec = Nazr? Theory?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think rashidis theory is every week Rashidi must pick a current knick players and negatively compare them to Layden players the Knicks traded away....

He is off the TT /KVH bashing,and has moved on to Naz/Doleac .....There is nothing related to basketball about it..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Couple things about Doleac....he doesn't make mistakes and he plays hard. At this point, the NET gain from Nazr is not much more.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Alfa,I play hard and dont make mistakes either...You want to be my agent??


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

You are being deliberately obtuse, my friend....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

OBTUSE???LOL..cmon Alfa,i am dead Serious...We ar both orangeman,rep me!!


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Couple things about Doleac....he doesn't make mistakes and he plays hard. At this point, the NET gain from Nazr is not much more.


You talk about net gain but to be honest we can't even compare the two players because Dolec rarely plays. Therefore, any comparison would have a high possibilty of being wrong because of the small sample size. You can't say the net gain is small when you don't have a "worth" for Dolec. I do believe that Dolec's inability to EARN minutes means something.

Or if you were talking about net gain to the Knicks, comparing how well the knicks did with Dolec and Nazr, there are a lot of other factors to consider too. For one, Houston was rarely healthy after Nazr came here.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,what you and Rashidi seem to miss is Isiahs ego and belief in himself....

First off,he wants to win it all at any cost..layden was happy keeping his job...

Isiah is smart enough to realise the Knicks were screwed...How can you build a team in cap hell..You have to gamble..no choice..You take players with big upside who havent been able to get it together.....

The Eislys,Andersons,KVH's,Weatherspoons and Wards are solid citizens who have NO upside..They are as good as it gets..They give it their all on a nightly basis,but sadly,Layden got us in a mess where that just isnt good enough..ISIAH realises that....

Look at who he has gone after or thought about...Leon Smith,Eddie Griffin,Marbury,TT,Baker ,DJ and Sheed...Dont you get it???

Its an obvious pattern....He believes in himself and thinks he can get these players to play up to their potential....The only way the Knicks can ever be really good for now is thru major gambles...

I am not saying TT is better than KVH,but he has a world more potential....Its not even close..With a litle luck,DJ can be special..TT with a few more brain cells and a nasty streak would be unstoppable.Bakers done,but servicable...

IT has to be the anti Layden...He has to gamble...Forget about safe players with smarts..Thats Laydens game..Doleac???His upside is in med school


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Doleac???His upside is in med school


Lol, true. 

It's obvious people don't know how to look at a stat sheet. I posted a link to Doleac's game by game stats.

here it is again:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_doleac/game_by_game_stats.html

A lot of his piddly performances come with 20 mins of PT. We had Doleac here for a couple of years, it's not like we never got a good look at him. He's a soft defender with a soft touch at 18 feet. Big deal. He's a career 5.5pt/3.5reb guy who might someday become a 8pt/5reb guy.

woopie

I think Alpha just has a thing for flatfooted blondes. No offense to the missus, Alpha.


----------



## marcus_camby (Feb 28, 2004)

nononono
nazr make more things to knicks than doleac

doleac only shot in 5 metres
nazr is better than michael


----------

